# Instruction manual wanted for Pace Javelin Satellite Receive



## G4EKF (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi

I have bought a new pace javelin receiver and the instruction manual was not in the box.

I have tried to obtain a manual but without any success.

Can anyone help with a digital copy?

Regards

G4EKF


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Here you go.. This should help.

http://www.digirepairs.co.uk/downloads/Sky_Digibox_Instruction_manual.pdf

All Sky receivers have the same software installed and operate in the same way.. The Javelin is the same..


----------

